# I can't be bothered



## Hello

If possible could you give me the translation in a slang variety and more formal.. not sure if it exists!!!
thank you

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Aupick

Slang version: 'J'ai la flemme de...'


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I can't be bothered with ... : j'ai pas envie de m'embêter avec ... (colloquial)


----------



## river

Je n'ai pas le courage de. . .


----------



## Soleildhiver

Je cherche une traduction juste pour rendre l'expression "I can't be bothered to answer"
Pour remettre la citation dans son contexte, il s'agit d'un homme qui reçoit les services d'une prostituée. Celle-ci lui parle, mais lui...


----------



## oxd

Soleildhiver said:
			
		

> Je cherche une traduction juste pour rendre l'expression "I can't be bothered to answer"
> Pour remettre la citation dans son contexte, il s'agit d'un homme qui reçoit les services d'une prostituée. Celle-ci lui parle, mais lui...



J'avoue que c'est une expression que je trouve aussi assez difficile a traduire... Mais si je devais vraiment le faire, je dirai ceci : "je n'ai meme pas envi de prendre la peine de lui répondre".
C'est un peu lourd, je l'accorde...

Hope it helps a bit !

Oxd


----------



## geve

Hi, Soleildhiver, et bienvenue sur ce forum,

Pour reprendre la suggestion d'oxd : _Je ne vois pas pourquoi je prendrais la peine de répondre._

ça fait un peu long par rapport à l'anglais... En s'éloignant un peu du sens : 
_J'ai autre chose à faire que de te répondre !_
_Je ne te paie pas pour causer._ (oui bon, là, c'est *très* éloigné   )


----------



## Cath.S.

My try:
_Je ne vais pas me fatiguer à lui répondre._


----------



## Tresley

'I can't be bothered to.....' = 'Je ne vais pas me fatiguer à...'


----------



## jobmx

Ou quelque chose qui traduit souvent comme "ça me soule de le faire".


----------



## anj

salut, je cherche une traduction de la expression anglaise "i can/can't be bothered".

merci d'avance!


----------



## notaboffin

*Can't be* could be _J'ai la flemme_


----------



## anj

Thanks that's helpful but is there another expression that could be used for something that isn't a person and is a bit more formal? For example if I want to say that a country can't be bothered to do something?


----------



## Tonton Christian

Bonsoir anj !
En français, on n'aime pas trop la forme passive du discours. Je propose :_ On ne peut pas demander cela à... _ou bien, _on ne peut pas ennuyer ce pays en lui demandant de..._


----------



## Gutenberg

France can't be bothered to help...

La France ne fera pas le nécessaire pour aider... ne se mouillera pas...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

How about: ne se donnera pas la peine de... ?


----------



## jojo032

Yes, I agree with KaRiNe_Fr :

"Ne se donnera pas la peine de..." is probably the closest translation in this context. 
"Ne se donnera pas la peine", or "Ne prendra pas la peine de..."


----------



## Oranges&Lemons

i don't know if there is an exact translation, but does anyone know what the closest translation for "i can't be bothered" would be? i need to be able to say, "i can't be bothered to walk."
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bakst

Je n'ai pas le courage de marcher.


----------



## carolineR

marcher me casse les pieds


----------



## Conchita57

Marcher, moi? Jamais!


----------



## nhat

more familiar : ca me soule de marcher


----------



## carolineR

Marcher ? plutôt mourir!


----------



## geostan

Oranges&Lemons said:


> i don't know if there is an exact translation, but does anyone know what the closest translation for "i can't be bothered" would be? i need to be able to say, "i can't be bothered to walk."
> Thanks for the help.



Je ne veux pas me donner la peine de marcher.


----------



## Joca

geostan said:


> Je ne veux pas me donner la peine de marcher.




Geostan is right. "I can't be bothered to do something" actually means "I am unwilling to take the trouble to do something".

JC


----------



## meg.

Hi, if anyone could help me with this phrase it would be a big help ....

"When I can't be bothered to tidy my room, I put everything under the bed"
(invaluable phrase for teenagers!! )

Would it be something along the lines of :
"Quand je ne veux pas me fatiguer de ranger ma chambre, je mets tout sous de mon lit"  (which seems a bit long and cumbersome)

Thank you!


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Alors plutôt: "quand je n'ai pas envie de me fatiguer à ranger ma chambre, je mets tout sous mon lit".


----------



## lagoonwater

Something that could also work, although more to emphasize laziness:
"Quand j'ai (trop) la flemme de ranger ma chambre, je fourre tout sous le lit"
Also, warning: it is very familiar/somewhat slang.


----------



## BigRedDog

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Alors plutôt: "quand je n'ai pas envie de me fatiguer à ranger ma chambre, je mets tout sous mon lit".



J'ai plutôt l'impression que le sens est:

Quand je ne veux pas m'embêter à ranger ma chambre, je mets tout sous mon lit.


----------



## vanagreg

_Quand je ne veux pas avoir à ranger ma chambre, je mets tout sous le lit!_

I would say "le lit" rather than "mon lit".


----------



## Mapess

Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire comment traduire cette expression? Je comprends son sens mais je ne trouve pas d'equivalence en francais.

D'avance merci!


----------



## pieanne

Welcome to the forum!  

It's "I can't be bother*ed*", and it's like "j'ai la flemme de"


----------



## George French

Try the forum dictionary En-FR

You will find bother(ed) and many translation to French

One of which is probaly appropriate because the English sense is there.

If *you can't be bothered* then you don't have to follow the link.


----------



## Micia93

pieanne said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's "I can't be bother*ed*", and it's like "j'ai la flemme de"


 

"j'ai la flemme de ?"  
je pensais que "you can't be bothered" signifiait quelque chose comme "on ne peut pas t'ennuyer, t'agacer ..."


----------



## pieanne

Oui, c'est la traduction littérale, mais si on dit "he can't be bothered to tidy up his room" ça signifie "il a la flemme de/ne prend pas la peine de ranger sa chambre"
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/can't+be+bothered+to


----------



## dontleavemehigh

No, Pieanne is right, it means "j'ai pas envie de", "j'ai la flemme de", "j'ai pas envie de m'embêter à"... Dieu sait que je l'ai entendue cette phrase en Ecosse! D'ailleurs il me semblait que c'était Ecossais comme expression. Mais peut-être est-ce l'accent..


----------



## Batuni

Hi,

donc, on pourrait traduire : "I can't be bothered with anything" par "J'ai envie de rien", ou "rien ne me tente"?


----------



## dontleavemehigh

Moi, j'ai souvent entendu "I can't be bothered" tout court, mais quant à dire que c'est correct, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## timboleicester

Batuni said:


> Hi,
> 
> donc, on pourrait traduire : "I can't be bothered with anything" par "J'ai envie de rien", ou "rien ne me tente"?


 
And of course given the context for example a boss telling her secretary
"I have an important meeting in my office, so *I can't be bothered with anything*"

meaning here... il ne faut pas que je sois déranger avec quoi que ce soit.


It's all in the context.

bother = déranger


----------



## harbottle

Beware: the English sentence is only valid in the present indicative: "I couldn't be bothered" means the same thing and is also popular in many places.


----------



## Hannouschka

Salut!

Comment rendre l'expression anglaise "I can't be bothered" en francais? "Je m'en fous"? "J'ai la fleme de..."??? Ce n'est pas tout à fait ca, non? Alors, à vous!

;-)

/H


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Several possibilities:
"Je m'en fiche"
"Pas mon problème"
"Rien à cirer" (slang)
"Je m'en fous" (vulgar)
"Je m'en contrefous" (vulgar)

(avoir la flemme = be lazy)


----------



## Topsie

If you can't be bothered to do something, it's generally because you're too lazy to do it (IMO)! So I would say "J'ai (trop) la flemme de......" or perhaps "Je n'ai pas la tête à......"
"Je m'en fous" is more like _I couldn't care less_!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Topsie said:


> If you can't be bothered to do something, it's generally because you're too lazy to do it (IMO)! So I would say "J'ai (trop) la flemme de......" or perhaps "Je n'ai pas la tête à......"
> "Je m'en fous" is more like _I couldn't care less_!


 
You don't have to be lazy, not necessarily. It's only one of the possibilities. It may also express a total lack of interest. That again, depends on the context


----------



## melu85

"j'ai pas envie" could work too


----------



## La Petite Marseillaise

Salut!
Comment est-ce que je dis 'I can't be bothered' en francais? 
Contexte: I can't be bothered to go running today. 
Merci!


----------



## carog

Je dirais 
"Ça ne me dit rien d'aller courir aujourd'hui"
"Je n'ai pas envie d'aller courir" (dans le sens "I don't feel like running")


----------



## adester

J'ai la flemme

Very informal!


----------



## Anaïsss

J'ai un problème du même style: "Since people can't be bothered to carry their key around" Pourriez-vous m'aider?


----------



## franc 91

puisque les gens ont la flemme de prendre leur clé  (a suggestion)


----------



## backjarakat

I'm talking about personal image and appearance and I would like to say 'I hardly ever wear make up because I can't be bothered'; if anyone could help me that would be great!


----------



## petit1

Ce n'est pas une priorité pour moi.
(J'ai mieux à faire.)
I am not sure but I think this question has already been asked in this forum.


----------



## vsop44

Il y a plusieurs  façons  de le  dire .
Parce que  ça  ne me  fait  ni chaud  ni froid , ou , parce que  je m'en  fiche  ,  parmi d'autres ...


----------



## petit1

je m'en contrefiche


----------

